# Fishing Buddy



## jerseybomb (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey everyone! Bence is our first Vizsla. He's 4 and a half months old and awesome in every way, even when he jumps in the lake and scares all the fish.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Handsome guy! And wonderful that he's already jumping in. From my reading around on the forum, Vs can be slow to warm up to the water.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

He's beautiful  Too bad he scares all the fish away but it is fun to play in the water with them. We had to warm Kaylee up to the water and really coax her in at first.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, jerseybomb! Bence is very handsome!


----------



## jerseybomb (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone! It took a while to get him swimming. I had to bride him with treats when we first introduced him to the water around 10-11 weeks old and he would only enter the water if i had a treat for him. I kayak and fish a lot and always bring him with. He's pretty good staying by my side if I'm shore fishing, but he gets these unexpected bursts of energy where he takes off running around like a maniac, including jumping in the water just to run right out. Its already getting chilly here in MA, so don't know how much more water experience he'll get this season. Looking forward to see how he does in the snow...


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

jerseybomb said:


> ... here in MA ...


There's a Vizsla "Fall Fun Day" this Sat, in Chelmsford. Since you just joined HVF, you may not have seen my post about it.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,46362.msg336905.html#msg336905


----------



## jerseybomb (Sep 17, 2016)

Chelmsford is about 30 minutes from me. Where and when exactly is it being held? Thanks for the info. Ive been wanting to get Bence around other Vizsla's, sounds perfect to do so!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

All the details at the Facebook page for the event:
https://www.facebook.com/events/569607146574301/?active_tab=posts

Last year there was about 35 V's there - a lot of fun.

Bob


----------

